# Looking for a good spot for snow cave digging



## cstork (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm looking for a good spot for snow cave digging with kids near Denver. A place where you get 5+ foot drifts of wind swept snow is ideal. It would also be nice to be fairly close to a road so we don't have too long a hike in. 

I had found a perfect place: the south portal of Henderson Mine. This is the left turn just before you get to Henderson Mine. The wind sweeps down the valley and piles the snow behind old tailings piles. Ah, but the caretaker said that the tailing piles are still part of the mine claim and kicked us out. Scrooge! 

Kids love digging caves in the snow. We are within 1 foot of the top, so even if there is a cave in, there's no problem. 

Thanks.


----------



## stiff (May 23, 2004)

Other side of Loveland Pass generally has some good snow drifts.


----------



## Gschutz (Jan 31, 2005)

I have found excellent drifts for snow caveing up second creek off of
the west side of Berthoud pass. About a mile or two up the valley from route 40 on the right side of the valley about 100 yards behind the cabin. There has been an excellent drift in the past that was big enough to hold three different snow caves at one time. Weather that drift is there all the time I dont know. I would bet if it isnt there is another near by. It is close to the road and has great views. Also you can ski to the top of the valley and ski to Winter Park from there the next day. you would have to arrange a shuttle or to hitch ride back to the car.
Hope this helps.
G


----------

